#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Quantas pessoas posso colocar em um Link Adsl de 50mb

## anderson rodrigo

Pessoal é o seguinte estou começando a montar uma rede no meu bairro e tenho um Link Adsl de 50mb da GVT e quero colocar planos de 1mb, 2mb e 3mb para os clientes e minha duvida é a seguinte: Até Quantas pessoas eu posso coloca na minha RB Com esses Planos, usando esse Link de 50mb da GVT ??

OBS: A maioria dos clientes usa 2mb 

Ficarei muito agradecido se alguém me responder essa duvida

----------


## Paulo José da Silva

Anderson Rodrigo, bom noite cara, aqui em recife eu tenho uns 80 clientes nos links ( balanceado) de 35 mb e 15mb adsl da gvt com planos de 2mb e 3mb a maioria de 3mb e estar tudo bem. até agora rsrsrsr.

----------


## anderson rodrigo

Boa noite Paulo, fico muito grato por responder minha duvida, Sou novo no fórum e estou começando a montar meu provedor.
Só mais 1 duvida Paulo Qual RB Vc esta usando no seu provedor e vc acha que da para pendura quantas pessoas no máximo com 1 link de 50mb usando os planos citados acima ?? 

Fico Grato pela Resposta

----------


## Paulo José da Silva

Anderson Rodrigo, eu também sou novo em provedor tudo que eu sei aprendi aqui no forum,mas se fosse eu colocaria uns 100 usuários passando disso é melhor vc fazer um load balance com outro link.
minha RB é uma 450g (servidor) e uma RB 750 ( load balance).

qualquer dúvidar é só perguntar!!!

----------


## anderson rodrigo

Obrigado Paulo Pelas Respostas consegui tira todas as minhas duvidas Fico grato

----------


## RickBrito

> Adsl é coisa de amador.Sinto pena de seus clientes.


a única coisa de amador aqui foi seu post amigo, tem que começar com ADSL mesmo, como eles mesmo disseram, estão começando e aprendendo, se você se acha o fodão e tem money para começar com link dedicado guarde sua ignorância e não critique quem esta trabalhando, ninguém aqui precisa de pessoas como você, pois não ajuda, apenas atrapalha.

----------


## uesleycorrea

Para os amigos acima, olha o que diz o artigo 73 do novo regulamento da Anatel:

Art. 73. As autorizações para prestação de Serviço Limitado Especializado nas submodalidades de Rede Especializado e Circuito Especializado, bem como as autorizações do Serviço de Rede de Transporte de Telecomunicações, compreendendo o Serviço por Linha Dedicada , o Serv iço de Rede Comutada por Pacote e o Serviço de Rede Comutada por Circuito , todos de interesse coletivo, poderão ser adaptadas ao regime regulatório do SCM, desde que atendidas pelas empresas interessadas as condições objetivas e subjetivas
estabelecidas neste Regulamento . * (Não é obrigado ser link dedicado, pode ser comutado ou compartilhado)

Em resumo: Para a Anatel não importa o Link. Importa se você vai ou não conseguir entregar para o cliente o que está VENDENDO. E se os amigos conseguem fazer isso com ADSL, não há problema algum.

PS.: Eu não uso ADSL, uso Dedicado. Mas não acho certo criticar a postura de quem usa, se o faz bem e consegue atender os clientes de maneira satisfatória.

----------


## infoservwireless

> a única coisa de amador aqui foi seu post amigo, tem que começar com ADSL mesmo, como eles mesmo disseram, estão começando e aprendendo, se você se acha o fodão e tem money para começar com link dedicado guarde sua ignorância e não critique quem esta trabalhando, ninguém aqui precisa de pessoas como você, pois não ajuda, apenas atrapalha.


Não sou contra usar ADSL desde que o camarada tenha uma rede bem montada atenda bem e não queime o filme do Via Radio o link não interessa...
Eu Mesmo comecei com um mega dedicado de outro provedor e um ADSL da oi de 1 mega assim comecei pra depois de 3 anos ja esta com dedicado de 100Mb e uma estrutura boa e sempre crecsendo....
ADSL GVT e otimo se vc montar tudo bem montadinho e organizado atender bem teus clientes vc vai longe amigo..

----------


## valdineiq

> Não sou contra usar ADSL desde que o camarada tenha uma rede bem montada atenda bem e não queime o filme do Via Radio o link não interessa...
> Eu Mesmo comecei com um mega dedicado de outro provedor e um ADSL da oi de 1 mega assim comecei pra depois de 3 anos ja esta com dedicado de 100Mb e uma estrutura boa e sempre crecsendo....
> ADSL GVT e otimo se vc montar tudo bem montadinho e organizado atender bem teus clientes vc vai longe amigo..


O mail problema do ADSL é o UPLOAD, em um link dedicado voce tem download e upload iquais. pense da seguinte forma: voce tem um link de 50Mb dividido para 50 cliente logo cada cliente terá 1mb do seu link mas voce tem 1mb de upload dividido para os mesmos 50 cliente. Em geral os links ADSL so entrega ate 2mb de upload. Deste modo seus cliente tem download mas upload nao e vai ficar lento. Existe tambem uma limitação nas conexoes de ADSL o qual sao travados para 100 conexoes simuntanias ou seja cada maquina utiliza em media de 20 a 40 conexoes. E so abrir o windows e ja se tem 20 conexoes. Este limite da para duas maquinas. 
E por esta razao que se fala "coitado de seus clientes". existis muitos pontos negativos neste tipo de conexao. Tenta pelo menos para começar um link empresarial com um upload melhorado ou é melhor entregar aos seus clientes menas banda mas com qualidade. 
Para calculo de razao por cliente imagine o seguinte 5 cliente por 1mb de link.

----------


## wells.sp

Só adicionando experiencias, ainda estou em processo de regulamentação do meu provedor.
Uso 35mb adsl da GVT com planos de 2mb para aproximadamente 50 clientes. Nos horários de pico acredito que já estou no limite desse link. Agora estou contratando outro de 35mb pra fazer o balance.
Uma dúvida, possuo uma RB1100 Ahx2 estou pretendendo fazer o balance por ela mesmo, vi que alguns amigos usam outra RB pra fazer isso, será que vou ter algum problema?
Obrigado e mais humildade para com os que estão começando agora.

----------


## hizunspire

> Adsl é coisa de amador.Sinto pena de seus clientes.


vai ver o cara que comentou isso usa um ferro de 6 metros e uma omni.
Ai ta se achando o rei da operadora de telecom, se tem dinheiro o que faz no forum pesquisando ? não pode pagar funcionários tops ? 
ha Claudia senta la no banquinho e tenha mas humildade !

----------


## brunocemeru

Olá amigos,usei um bom tempo adsl.Um balance 10M velox,15M velox e 20M net.Meus clientes sofreram bastante cmg rs.HJ possuo um link dedicado 30M.
No meu caso o maior problema era o limite de conexões.Funcionava legal porem chegava um ponto q ficava tão ruim q começava a subir o ping e a perder pacotes mesmo sem atingir o nível a banda contratada.
Ex:10M velox,chegava no máximo 3,5M e 20M net chegava no máximo 6M.
Mas p quem tem poucos clientes tem q ser assim mesmo,não dá para pagar link dedicado de começo.
Um toque tb,poe um cache,vai ajudar muito,muito mesmo.
recomendo http://www.alterserv.com/foros/index.php?topic=11.0 .

----------


## jodrix

Faço minhas as palavras do amigo infoservwireless , quem um dia não usou ADSL no provedor que atire a primeira pedra. Mas recomendo fazer um balance entre um link profissional e uma ADSL no INICIO.

AGORA preste bastante atenção, depois de um certo tempo ADSL mais atrapalha do que ajuda, pois além de nao ter *UP* tb possui *LIMITE DE CONEXÕES* como ja foi dito aqui e o famoso *TRAFICC SHAPING .

*Estude bastante,e com certeza esse (UNDERLINUX) é o melhor fórum a nível nacional e me atrevo a dizer internacional, preze pela qualidade de seu serviço, tente sempre que possível andar legalizado, se *ANATEL* chegar e um dia *chega* (eu que o diga) e vc tiver irregular as multas nao baixam de 3.000 + processo crime federal , hoje licença SCM e de barbada, ainda lembro que a nossa empresa teve que pagar 9.000,00 por numa licença.

Seja Feliz em seu novo empreendimento.

----------


## caio_rufino

Amigos Moro Em Dumont-SP Pertinho De Ribeirão Preto Como Fasso Para Ter Um Link Dedicado Onde Encontro ? 

desde já Obrigado

----------


## trevisa

Até onde sei, revender o link ADSL é contra o estipulado em contrato com a operadora.
E depois, porque o seu cliente vai comprar de voce e nao da operadora diretamente? Ela nao atende a regiao em questao?

----------


## RickBrito

> Até onde sei, revender o link ADSL é contra o estipulado em contrato com a operadora.
> E depois, porque o seu cliente vai comprar de voce e nao da operadora diretamente? Ela nao atende a regiao em questao?


Na constituição de nosso país também não esta dizendo que podemos ser roubados pelos nossos políticos corruptos, e mesmo assim eles roubam e não acontece nada, então porque seguir arrisca algo que não prejudica "ninguem"?

OBS: Desde que o cidadão forneça uma internet de qualidade, não vejo problema em usar ADSL.

----------


## wells.sp

> *AMIGOS DONOS DE PROVEDORES, POR QUE AINDA USAM RB?*
> Pude ver nos comentários, mesmo os que já possuem links dedicado, que usam RB. Por que isso?
> Para quem quiser, instalo e configuro servidores mikrotik. Além de poderem gerenciar com muito mais potência de processador, se tem inúmeras vantagens além das RBs.


Uso minha rb1100 pela praticidade e ainda tenho 13 portas giga para separar cada range da minha rede, tornando-a mais organizada e de facil manutenção.
Hoje uso 2 portas para link, e 6 portas para lan. Imagine eu montando um micro x86 com 8 placas de rede. É muito trabalho sendo que a rb tem tudo isso em um equipamento compacto e versátil.
Os companheiros que me corrigem se estiver errado, mais o modelo que uso rb1100 AHx2 tem uma ótima capacidade, hoje o pico de processamento que vejo é de 5%.
Não desmereço o uso de x86, mais as rb's de porte são para aplicações mais profissionais.

----------


## wells.sp

> Até onde sei, revender o link ADSL é contra o estipulado em contrato com a operadora.
> E depois, porque o seu cliente vai comprar de voce e nao da operadora diretamente? Ela nao atende a regiao em questao?


Nem todo o caso é o mesmo amigo, a GVT aqui na minha região por exemplo atende até onde se encontra meu POP, a partir dai envio o link para outras localidades que não são atendidas.

----------


## caio_rufino

Amigos Moro Em Dumont-SP Pertinho De Ribeirão Preto Como Fasso Para Ter Um Link Dedicado Onde Encontro ? 

desde já Obrigado

----------


## alvinho

amigos nao entendo muito de balanceamento, hj tenho 3 links de 10Mb balanceados.... em pppoe.... ai mando ele por 5.8GHz pra onde tenho o servidor, tudo funcionando..... agora contratei 2MB dedicado embratel... como poderia usar ele? teria que fazer outro balance com o que vem ADSL pela minha rede + o dedicado certo? mas como seria esse balanceamento? obrigado.

----------


## Paulo José da Silva

Obrigadoooooooooooo a todos pelo o apoio e concelhos, uso ADSL pq o não sei onde contratar um link dedicado
em RECIFE-PE.

me tire uma duvida para contratar um link dedicado tem que ter cnpj?
quantos custa o 1mega do dedicado?

----------


## marcosnf2008

> O mail problema do ADSL é o UPLOAD, em um link dedicado voce tem download e upload iquais. pense da seguinte forma: voce tem um link de 50Mb dividido para 50 cliente logo cada cliente terá 1mb do seu link mas voce tem 1mb de upload dividido para os mesmos 50 cliente. Em geral os links ADSL so entrega ate 2mb de upload. Deste modo seus cliente tem download mas upload nao e vai ficar lento. Existe tambem uma limitação nas conexoes de ADSL o qual sao travados para 100 conexoes simuntanias ou seja cada maquina utiliza em media de 20 a 40 conexoes. E so abrir o windows e ja se tem 20 conexoes. Este limite da para duas maquinas. 
> E por esta razao que se fala "coitado de seus clientes". existis muitos pontos negativos neste tipo de conexao. Tenta pelo menos para começar um link empresarial com um upload melhorado ou é melhor entregar aos seus clientes menas banda mas com qualidade. 
> Para calculo de razao por cliente imagine o seguinte 5 cliente por 1mb de link.


Isso não é mentira amigo, pura verdade. No entanto também não sou do contra usar adsl, uso aqui com modens de qualidade cisco, e na questão do up isso é fato, mas na entrega para seu cliente não pode entregar 1 mega dedicado quando você mesmo não tem isso, então o correto é planos de 1 mega com 100 k ou 200k de up é assim que funciona com as adsl e assim que deve ser o via rádio, e também tem que ter o controle de conexões simultâneas no seu cliente para não saturar seu link. O provedor via rádio tem que seguir a mesma regra que as operadoras de telefonia seguem para não ocorrer a queda de qualidade no sistema e isso vem quando o provedor vende para o cliente um plano de 1 mega e manda ele full sendo que nem ele mesmo tem o upload para vender desta forma, e isso que nenhuma operadora faz hoje em dia, a não ser que seja link dedicado. É este o maior diferencial do link dedicado, sem falar do atendimento diferenciado. Para provedores que usam exclusivamente link dedicado é bom que dá pra montar planos empresariais diferenciados dos residenciais na taxa de upload, maior numero de conexões simultâneas para empresas assim a qualidade final é realmente sentida pelo cliente.

----------


## jonneresende

> Faço minhas as palavras do amigo infoservwireless , quem um dia não usou ADSL no provedor que atire a primeira pedra. Mas recomendo fazer um balance entre um link profissional e uma ADSL no INICIO.
> 
> AGORA preste bastante atenção, depois de um certo tempo ADSL mais atrapalha do que ajuda, pois além de nao ter *UP* tb possui *LIMITE DE CONEXÕES* como ja foi dito aqui e o famoso *TRAFICC SHAPING .
> 
> *Estude bastante,e com certeza esse (UNDERLINUX) é o melhor fórum a nível nacional e me atrevo a dizer internacional, preze pela qualidade de seu serviço, tente sempre que possível andar legalizado, se *ANATEL* chegar e um dia *chega* (eu que o diga) e vc tiver irregular as multas nao baixam de 3.000 + processo crime federal , hoje licença SCM e de barbada, ainda lembro que a nossa empresa teve que pagar 9.000,00 por numa licença.
> 
> Seja Feliz em seu novo empreendimento.


Tem como burlar este TRAFICC SHAPING,

----------


## sr.machado

> Obrigadoooooooooooo a todos pelo o apoio e concelhos, uso ADSL pq o não sei onde contratar um link dedicado
> em RECIFE-PE.
> 
> me tire uma duvida para contratar um link dedicado tem que ter cnpj?
> quantos custa o 1mega do dedicado?


Como as pessoas perdem o foco do tópico né? Virou discussão sobre usar ou não ADSL. Para usar LINK DEDICADO ai meu amigo, é fácil demais, você está num dos pontos principais do Brasil para LINK DEDICADO. Abraços

----------


## rogerluiz

amigo 2 links de 25 são 10x melhores que 1 de 50 pois vc divide as rotas diminuindo o gargalo na rede

----------

